# Wanted Black Handler Coats ?



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

Can anyone tell how I can find a black handler coat ? Bubba's Gear no longer has them.

Thank you for your help.

Lyle Steinman


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lyle Steinman said:


> Can anyone tell how I can find a black handler coat ? Bubba's Gear no longer has them.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Lyle Steinman


Lyle check out Roche Sprots Handler Jackets 

http://www.rochesports.com/fall06/specialty/1810.htm


*OR*

http://www.rochesports.com/fall06/specialty/1811M.htm


----------



## labradoretriever (Jun 14, 2006)

Lion country supply has them in their catalog.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

www.goldenlakejackets.com has a reversible - white/black. Bought one for my hubby this past spring - nice jacket! Great folks to work with!


----------



## Lyle Steinman (Aug 10, 2003)

*thank you*

Thank you all for your help.

Lyle


----------

